# Slam Series Sway Bar Brackets



## wasbaggedonce (Oct 21, 2016)

I haven't purchased a full air ride kit in a few years, but when I purchased my last kit Dorbritz made brackets to use a sway bar with the Airlift Slam Series. I know they don't exist anymore, but does anything? 

Is anyone running slam series with a sway bar or is everyone just buying performance struts now?


----------



## swcrow (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm running my slam series without a sway bar.... I didn't see the justification to get the performance either.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## wasbaggedonce (Oct 21, 2016)

swcrow said:


> I'm running my slam series without a sway bar.... I didn't see the justification to get the performance either.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I had the slam series on my GTI with the Dorbritz brackets and sway bar so I'm kind of nervous to remove it/not sure what it's going to feel like. Plus I heard from multiple sources that the Performance are too stiff and the Slam feel better, so either way I'll probably stick with the Slam. 

However, most of my daily commute is at speeds of ~70 too, so taking those highway turns at 70 might not feel right without the sway bar? Maybe I'm overthinking it..


----------



## swcrow (Aug 20, 2004)

I'd place the standard slam series on par with PSS9 coilovers....mine are extremely comfortable. I didn't notice the sway bar removal at all. I'm sure in certain situations it's more pronounced, but not daily driving for me. Lots of back and forth about that topic..many threads

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## wasbaggedonce (Oct 21, 2016)

swcrow said:


> I'd place the standard slam series on par with PSS9 coilovers....mine are extremely comfortable. I didn't notice the sway bar removal at all. I'm sure in certain situations it's more pronounced, but not daily driving for me. Lots of back and forth about that topic..many threads
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Still interested if anybody on here has found some solution since Dorbritz stopped making their brackets. It's hard to believe that EVERYONE just removed the sway bar or is running performance..


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

wasbaggedonce said:


> Still interested if anybody on here has found some solution since Dorbritz stopped making their brackets. It's hard to believe that EVERYONE just removed the sway bar or is running performance..


UnderWraps started producing them. :thumbup:
http://site.underwrapsautomotive.com/product/dorbritz-mk5-mk6-sway-bar-brackets/


----------



## wasbaggedonce (Oct 21, 2016)

spiker369 said:


> UnderWraps started producing them. :thumbup:
> http://site.underwrapsautomotive.com/product/dorbritz-mk5-mk6-sway-bar-brackets/


$125 is kind of steep considering (with discount) I could just 'upgrade' to performance struts for about $190..


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

wasbaggedonce said:


> $125 is kind of steep considering (with discount) I could just 'upgrade' to performance struts for about $190..


Should have just done it that way from the get go.

EDIT: other sites I'm finding that still sell these are priced around $125 as well.


----------



## wasbaggedonce (Oct 21, 2016)

spiker369 said:


> Should have just done it that way from the get go.
> 
> EDIT: other sites I'm finding that still sell these are priced around $125 as well.


I still can, my order hasn't been filled or anything yet. Just hesitant because the slam series is very 'plug and play' and the performance has 184 adjustment settings that I'm not interested in messing with. Also, the (possible rumors) that performance are too stiff and don't go as low.

As far as the pricing, supply and demand I suppose.. When Dorbritz first made these they were only $55 for a set.


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

wasbaggedonce said:


> I still can, my order hasn't been filled or anything yet. Just hesitant because the slam series is very 'plug and play' and the performance has 184 adjustment settings that I'm not interested in messing with. Also, the (possible rumors) that performance are too stiff and don't go as low.
> 
> As far as the pricing, supply and demand I suppose.. When Dorbritz first made these they were only $55 for a set.


From my personal experience on my mk6 when i had it, i first went slam series and left the sway bar detached. blew a front strut so I picked up a used set of performance. the ride was significantly smoother and handled way better. i had no issue laying sub frame bolts. i wish i just did performance from the beginning on that car, which is why i just purchased a new performance set for my new car. 

Here are some pictures, the two with the CC wheels are just to show the same wheel setup but with the different bags.

slam series:
IMG_3904 by Kyle Anderson, on Flickr

performance fronts:
MehCah by Kyle Anderson, on Flickr

performance fronts:
20160106_9655_BBSLM by Kyle Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## wasbaggedonce (Oct 21, 2016)

Damn. Makes me miss my GTI.. also, I think you just convinced me to switch to performance.


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

wasbaggedonce said:


> Damn. Makes me miss my GTI.. also, I think you just convinced me to switch to performance.


Nice color, I miss mine too. But yeah if it's only around $200 more, I'd totally do it if I were you. :thumbup:


----------

